# 3ware 3dm2 install problem [solved]

## BIGtrouble77

I have the raid working fine, just trying to get the 3dm2 utility going.  

Checked out this useful thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-144861-highlight-3dm2.html

To get rid of the csh errors I emerged tcsh.  When I run the install scripts I get this message:

 *Quote:*   

> 3ware 3DM installation, configuration and removal script.
> 
> (c) 2001 3ware, Inc. All rights reserved.
> 
> Script version: v1.00.00.027
> ...

 

Hopefully someone has an idea what the issue is.  I'm using an amd64 system, btw.  Alot of people have this utility working so I'm confident someone will know what to do.  :Wink: Last edited by BIGtrouble77 on Sat Feb 18, 2006 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BIGtrouble77

I fixed the problem.  The installer script is pretty much useless.  You have to manually copy the files and create the startup scripts yourself.

----------

## acidlog

I want to install the 3dm utility. I have an 8506 Controller.

So i got the same problem. I download the 9.3.0.4 from 3ware website.

i moved the 3dm2.x86 --> /usr/sbin/3dm

when i start this file i get the following error:

```
(0x0C:0x0003): Failed to create SSL context
```

whats wrong. how i get this 3dm running.

----------

